# Install Windows XP on a USB HDD/Stick



## cooldudie3 (Dec 24, 2008)

Though it is not supported, it actually works!


> What works?
> 
> Basically, everything as far as i can see. After completing this tutorial, your Windows XP install should directly boot off your USB-drive, and be fully upgradable, DirectX games will run, all apps i tested work like normal, speed is the same as with a real HDD (you need USB2 though) - so it is in fact a fine solution as far as i can see.
> 
> ...


source:*HERE*

If you really want to try, post your com and USB HDD/Stick here so I can add it to the "tested list".


----------



## desiibond (Dec 24, 2008)

Tell me one use of having xp on usb??


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 24, 2008)

^^If your PC/Laptop comes with Windows 6 (AKA Windows Vista) or Linux 2.6 (AKA 99.99% of all distros Distros)or FreeDOS, you might want to see how XP feels like on the machine without messing with MBR.

But one major flaw XP has is that its hardware locked on installation. You need to crack it so that it does not refuse to boot due to change of hardware when you insert the USB device into another machine and boot.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Dec 25, 2008)

And it doesn't take up space in your internal HDD which means 2-3 more GB of music, videos and last night's homework!


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice Find. Thanks For Sharing


----------



## cooldudie3 (Dec 25, 2008)

Anyone try it yet?
Post Computer and USB HDD/Stick if you have tried with any other computer.


----------



## cooldudie3 (Dec 31, 2008)

^Reported. Why do newbies these days post things so unrelated?! This happens so many times!


----------

